# Wild Hog?



## joshs (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody got a good rub for wild hog or any recommendations on how to smoke it. . Going to do a shoulder. I have my own BBQ sauce I use just looking for a little something else to go with it.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

I use Jeff's rub mostly or a variation of it.


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Josh,

Great Quetion you posted....I too am interested in various ways to smoke wild hog.  I am especially interested in a quick overnight rub/brine that compliments the game taste.  Anyone?


----------



## smokingd (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Josh 

I also use Jeff's rub or this one is good to http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/r...agic_dust.html

I would also suggest wrapping in bacon as I find that wild hog tends to be on the dry side


----------



## ron herbowy (Dec 23, 2009)

i use alegro wild game marinade works great  its made in paris tn


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

Kinda hard to marinade a whole or half hog but I have injected a few to add another layer of flavor


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

As far as rubs you will find as many differant rubs as you will find lures in a tackle store. So here's my list of rub: First Jeff's is the bomb and probally the best then you have Old Bay it's good to and then you have a have to fine country's boyz rub from lake city Fla.


----------



## joshs (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will have to give each of these a try. I am going to cook a sholder in the morning and was trying to find one I could make quick at home. I have a rub that is good on ribs that I make but don't know if it would be anygood on shoulders. Might have to use it since I need on By the am.


----------

